

Free Market? Not in Canada. Uber gets screwed. - boonez123
http://www.thestar.com/news/gta/article/1298266--uber-taxi-charged-with-licensing-offences

======
bpoe
This article about Uber founder Travis' disregard for local taxi rules was
interesting, I believe I found it through hn.

<http://pandodaily.com/2012/10/24/travis-shrugged/>

